# Photoshoot with guns & horses



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I bounced a concept off from my photographer a couple months ago and we decided to give it a try. If anything, everyone had a blast and it gave us some good ideas for the next time. I was looking for some good old standing on my buckskin gelding with a gun photos. Turns out that day he did not want to STAND so we needed an assistant which makes me a little bummed but they are still neat and, as previously mentioned it was a fun shoot. On the plus side running with his momma turned out much more as anticipated 

One of those good ole no one knew the picture was being taken kind:


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

You guys look like you had alot of fun out there, the horses are gorgeous!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like fun! I like the one you have as your avatar.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Those are really cute! The first and second are my favorite. It would have been pretty neat if you had a rifle across your chest and the girl on the ground had been holding up the pistol. 
I would love to shoot these types of things!
Great photos.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

The only photo worth paying for was the last one, the others anyone could have taken. but looks like you had some fun


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the last one. Man I wish I was that thin. So jealous. But I'm working on it. Ten pounds down so far.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

_*The only photo worth paying for was the last one, the others anyone could have taken.*_
I do not pay my photographers, its the other way around  
Yes, he really rushed the horse part of the shoot. As stated, it wasn't really what I was looking for but we all had a blast. There are many many "horse-less" pictures but I only posted the one. 
We tried the concept and got a feel, I'd like the horse to be trotting or cantering with the girl on back turned around pointing guns like she is shooting as we "get away". The standing photo needs to be without a "helper" as it looks like shes about to be shot in the head  
​


----------

